# Σώστε το Τμήμα Βυζαντινών και Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών στο King’s College του Λονδίνου



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από τη σελίδα της Πύλης:

Καταργείται το Τμήμα Βυζαντινών και Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (Department of Byzantine and Modern Greek Studies) στο King's College, Λονδίνο,στο πλαίσιο μιας ευρύτερης αναδιοργάνωσης του Κολεγίου.

Όσοι χρειάζονται περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτό το Τμήμα, μπορούν να επισκεφθούν την ιστοσελίδα του στο διαδίκτυο:

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/schools/humanities/depts/bmgs/

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την αναδιοργάνωση υπάρχουν στην ακόλουθη σελίδα:

http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=26&s...

Όποιοι το κρίνουν σκόπιμο, μπορούν να υπογράψουν την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, που απευθύνεται στον πρύτανη του πανεπιστημίου, στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/sdbmgs10/petition.html

Νήμα έχει αφιερώσει ο Ν. Σαραντάκος:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/19/kingscoll/
(Δείτε π.χ. τα μηνύματα #23, 70, 72.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2010)

To KCL έβγαλε σήμερα την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση για το τμήμα νεοελληνικών σπουδών:
King’s College London has today announced plans to enhance its Centre for Hellenic Studies by significantly broadening the scope of its activities to include for the first time teaching as well as research. 
...
The Department of Byzantine & Modern Greek Studies will thus be incorporated into the Centre for Hellenic Studies on 1 September 2010. Thereafter the Centre will assume the responsibilities of the Department for teaching and research, combined with a rich series of lectures, seminars and publications across the full range of Hellenic studies. 
...
In September 2011 the Centre for Hellenic Studies will launch its first new programme, the MA in Greek Tradition. This programme will allow students to study the Greek-speaking world from the second millennium BC to the present day and will draw on the exceptionally rich library resources held by King’s College London


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Στα ελληνικά:

http://atticapress.gr/newsroom/inte...ution-for-greek-studies-at-kings-college.html


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> http://atticapress.gr/newsroom/inte...ution-for-greek-studies-at-kings-college.html


Στο οποίο βέβαια η "*ελληνιστική *έδρα Κοραή" αφορά τους ελληνιστές, όπως εξηγεί και η παρένθεση που ακολουθεί --"(για τη Νεοελληνική και Βυζαντινή Ιστορία, Γλώσσα και Λογοτεχνία)"-- και όχι την ελληνιστική περίοδο.


----------

